# Tell me about Park City/Utah



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahh, its summer....already thinking about powder. 


Aaaannnnnd a REALLY good friend of mine just got a job at backcountry.com, moved to park city AND said I could come stay with her when ever I want. 

So. Fucking. Stoked!!


I've spend the last three seasons riding 50+ days at Mammoth. However due to drastic changes in my life next year I will not have much time to snowboard nearly as much as I have in the past :huh:


BUT!I will have the $$$ to blow on a 2 week 'epic' trip. I hate that fucking over used word but there it is...

This will probably be my only time on the snow next season, (besides a few days at Mtn High which doesn't even count) So Im planning my trip now and I'm up for suggestions on where and when to go. Anything else that's cool to do there in winter etc.. Which resorts to hit up, how to score cheap lift tickets, getting around, places to eat etc...


While I have a place to stay, I will most likely fly from LAX, however I am up for driving if there is a way to get there from SoCal with AWD that's not too trecherous. I can take vacation whenever I want, so I'd prefer to drive so I can go when there is fresh pow rather then commiting to flights in advance and it being a crapshoot as far as snow condition. 

Probably be doing most of my riding solo as my friend skis but is more into cross country skiing and snowshoeing. I think she does some downhill skiing but not sure.... Oh and she might have to work, too.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Park City is the greatest resort i've been to (tied with Breck), i HIGHLY recommend it, great night life as well.. it will be a FUN vacation.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Park city is one of a very few other areas we would move to for living in the mtn sports life style. Cool town, sin city is what the Mormons of SLC call it..... The canyons resort and PCMR are right there in town.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a relatively flat resort.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

N and get an epic pass now at $670 so you can ride canyons unlimited.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's a relatively flat resort.


PCMR is super flat for the most part, big park scene...... Canyons resort has some nice terrain......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Their park is a joke.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you live in breck then pretty much any park is a joke.......

Mixie, I'm guessing that its about a 10 to 11 hour drive, all interstate. I get to LA from vail in 12.5 hours max.....


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Their park is a joke.


The jolly Angry Snowboarder strangling stoke with the truth garrotte.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mixie said:


> However due to drastic changes in my life next year I will not have much time to snowboard nearly as much as I have in the past :huh:


Hear, hear!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Getting married and having a baby mixie?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Argo said:


> N and get an epic pass now at $670 so you can ride canyons unlimited.....


To hell with The Canyons.

There is a shuttle if you do not have a car that you could negotiate around and head up either BCC or LCC.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Park City is ok, I enjoyed my experiance at Canyons much more though. On the otherhand I really like Brighton a ton and Snowbird can be a great day. Whatever you do dont go to powder mountain 

(I have lived in Utah the last 4 years, I primarily ride Powder Mountain)

The town of Park City is smallish and "cute" lots of little restaurants and bars, plenty of things to do over a two week stay provided you can afford it. Salt Lake City is a decent city with at least one of everything most people would want. Sundays mornings are good ridings days because of the high amount of people at church, the vast majority of small businesses are closed on sunday. 
Parking in Park City can be a pain/expensive (shouldnt be a problem for you) Parking in SLC is always easy and usually really cheap.

Any other questions?


----------

